# Garage lacquer set up



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a small cabinet with four maple doors to spray out. I decided to build a spray and dry rack for the garage. Cost about $65, 2x4's and closet poles with hardware. The dry rack is six foot, spray rack is four wide. I know some of you have made similar and use hangers. Any good tips on keeping your door from swaying from the hvlp air? I have just been holding the hanger still.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

When I had a bunch of them I got a system down where I shot the back first and then when I shot the front if necessary I could stabilize it by putting my gloved finger in the hinge hole. (Why does that sound funny?) 
When you shoot the back first you can stabilize by barely touching front side. It's also tricky when using paint to get the edges fully shot. I had to basically shoot straight up to get the bottom edge.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I had a small cabinet with four maple doors to spray out. I decided to build a spray and dry rack for the garage. Cost about $65, 2x4's and closet poles with hardware. The dry rack is six foot, spray rack is four wide. I know some of you have made similar and use hangers. Any good tips on keeping your door from swaying from the hvlp air? I have just been holding the hanger still.


What are you screwing the eyelets in? I got some cabinets to spray laqour on this week but I don't think I could drill holes anywhere to hang them like that


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> What are you screwing the eyelets in? I got some cabinets to spray laqour on this week but I don't think I could drill holes anywhere to hang them like that


These are base cabinet doors. The doors are upside down for hanging. I just used a really small bit and 3/16 cup hooks, the plastic hangers are kid size. These doors were flat on all sides, no profile, so easy to drill and hang.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

I like the rack, that's very useful for portable work like what you're doing.
I do a lot of on site cabinet work and some of the jobs can have 30-40 doors with drawers, and my procedure is to set up a spray area just like you have but instead of hanging the doors I use a table and spray one at a time and carry to a drying rack laying flat, usually backs first, then flip over and spray the fronts the same way.
It may seem a little time consuming but once you get the procedure down i can spray a door in 5 seconds and really load the material without worry of runs and no risk of over spray, it's worked well for me over the years, you could even get an apprentice to carry while you spray.
Try it out on your next project and let know what you think.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I really like hanging my cabinet doors to spray them too. I can work with products like advance or impervo very efficiently. Also I can work in a small space such as a HO's dining room or living room next to their kitchen. I can spray in someone's home while they live there and they don't get dosed either. I bag off the spray room air tight except for a window or two for cross vent, have an entrance, either zippered or and exterior door to go in and out. I use 2x3 set so it's 1.5 wide, and 2.5 tall across 2- 4 foot ladders or make tall horses. Bailing wire (16 gauge) 5$ for big roll. 2.5" screws put into hinge holes, wire made into hanger so i can hold them and spray, and hang them. Wrap one end of wire around thread of screw 1.5 inches from surface. it will look like a picture frame hanging wire. I crimp one end of wire tight, but can disconnect and connect easily to hang or unhang door. I go to a corner of plastic'ed off room to spray, tuck my feet under scrap square of floor paper and squirt door, hang and grab another. One job I had 85 pieces, (shaker style) some large and heavy hanging in a 8 by 8 foot saw horse set up. Horses were 8 feet wide with 3 2x3s crossing. Pieces came out truly flawless. I sprayed 2 coats lacquer undercoater, sanded, lacq putty, and 2 coats impervo in 2 days. (disassemble, prep, and assembly longer)


----------

